# Lillypilly Beer?



## deadly (1/9/05)

Hi
We have two giant Lillypilly trees in the backyard and from the fruit have made jelly and syrup topping for icecream.Does anyone know of or have a recipe for a drink made from the fruit,is it possible?


----------



## Linz (1/9/05)

Ripped from here

http://www.jackiefrench.com/recipes3.html


Lillypilly Cordial


2 cups fruit
juice of 1 large lemon
2 cups water
2 cups sugar
2 teaspoons tartaric acid

Stew fruit till soft. Push through a sieve. Replace liquid in pan; add sugar and lemon ; simmer 10 minutes. Take off heat; stir in tartaric acid. Bottle and seal at once. Keep for up to a month in a cool place. Discard if it bubbles, changes colour or grows anything odd.


----------



## Kai (1/9/05)

Love disclaimer in the last line.

A lilly pilly beer would be interesting, but might the fruit be a bit to dainty for that? How about a melomel?


----------



## deadly (2/9/05)

Thanks Linz,Ill give that a crack.Kai yeah I thought it might be a bit subtle for a beer but not being a mead or cider drinker I dont know the ins and outs of it,am I looking for a raspberry mead and just replacing with lillypilly SWMBO was hoping for something "sparkling"
Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/9/05)

Tried oztops yet? Good way to do a trial 1 l batch and have it sparkling within a week or so to see if its worth doing a full batch.


----------



## deadly (17/3/06)

Update- picked a 15L bucket worth of fruit and boiled down to a sryup,added it to a half keg of soda water with some vodka.Its a dry drink quite nice and very pink,but with the amount of fruit need to do half a keg its too much effort for my liking.


----------



## Kai (17/3/06)

I thought this thread looked familiar. I was just about to suggest a wheat beer too.


----------

